# R-15 or R-25 by Remington tactical Rifle????



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I watched a hunting show last night where they were using and advertising the R-15 and R-25 by Remington and basically advertising that the tactical guns are the new generation of guns for deer hunting compared to the normal "rifles". I would be interested in the R-25 which is offered in .243, .308 and 7mm-08....I would probably want the .308 because I like something with a little extra punch, i was really wanting it in a .270 but its not offered. I have been wanting to buy a new gun for deer & hog hunting for the past few years and I really like these Remingtons and the versatility that they seem to have such as......adjustable stock, semi-automatic, synthetic camo stock, and the recoil and I'm sure there are many other features but these are the main things that caught my interest. I currently hunt with a Browning bolt action 7 mag in black synthetic w/Leupold scope and I have a Black Synthetic SKS that i use for hog hunting and varmints after season. I looked up the Remingtons online and the MSRP on the R-25 was around $1600 and thats kinda when I was in shock and that doesn't include the price of a nice scope.....I can buy 2 or 3 nice rifles for the price of the R-25 Remington. I'm wondering has anyone bought one of these new Remingtons and has anything good or bad to say.... or is there another brand that may be similar to these Remingtons for everyday deer and hog hunting that is still dependable but maybe has a better price. I'm open for ideas and thoughts and would like to hear anyones input. I'm considering buying a new gun in the next month or so, I would prefer something bigger than a .243 caliber such as a caliber around 25x06 or .270!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Check out the AR's in 260 remington ( right in the middle of your category), or maybe 7mm-08 ( that's at the top of your range, but a great caliber).

THE JAMMER


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Also do a little research on the new AR Remington 300 round. It is supposed to be a 150 grain bullet out of a 308 or 223 casing somehow. I just heard about it this weeekend and haven't checked it out yet. 
Good luck with your decision. 
Kenny


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ever think about a 6.8 SPC?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*New DPMS AR10 308 for $1050*

with 18 in bull bbl. Other variations too. Saw this one on Gunbroker.com.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Cases based on a 30-06 - like a 25-06 - require long actions. .308's and its related rounds are short action. .223/5.56 are often called micro length actions. 

R-15's are micro length

R-25's are short action length.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> Check out the AR's in 260 remington ( right in the middle of your category), or maybe 7mm-08 ( that's at the top of your range, but a great caliber).
> 
> THE JAMMER


I would be interested in the 260 Remington but I don't know much about the caliber, I have always heard that 7mm-08 is used alot for kids and woman and I want something that has plenty of knockdown and some power just incase shot placement weren't exact and I do understand that shot placement is key on any caliber and especially with the smaller calibers. I was interested in the .308 because I know that the caliber has been around for yearsssss and has a decent size lead....and I really prefer to stay with calibers that I can find ammo pretty readily at retail stores and its at a decent price especially since this will be a semi auto. and may get some rounds put through it.

I'm interested in hearing any information on AR's in general.... such as brands that have decent prices for the quality of gun, accuracy and that can be rigged out for true deer and hog hunting with a full size high power scope. I would like to know any info on good brand AR's and what calibers the model is offered in. I will be buying this gun for deer and hogs and I will probably never "trick it out" with all the fancy accessories that can be purchased for the AR's.
I'm mainly looking for durablility, accuracy at decent yardages, lightweight would be nice, & low recoil.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> with 18 in bull bbl. Other variations too. Saw this one on Gunbroker.com.


This looks like what I'm looking for as long as a full size high power scope will mount on it. I don't know anything about this Brand though....any info. on this gun??????

and............I guess I am looking for a "short action length" then because I would prefer a decent size caliber such as the 308


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Friend bought a r25. It could not handle cheap ammo well. If you want a bolt action get a Rem. I would rather have the Savage Bas/k as a hybrid.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I looked at one of R rifles for a while. I just could not rectify the $ with the need for a semi auto hunting rifle. I ended up building a couple AR's in .223 and staying with bolt actions for my deer rifles. Financially, AR's like to be .223. IMO, the difference between .260, 7mm08, .257 roberts and .308 is minimal. They all work fine. For my $1600 sans optics, I would pick up a basic .270 bolt action and send to Hill Country Rifle for accurizing AND get an AR Performance 6.8 spc upper one of my existing AR lowers. Drop accurizing the bolt gun and you could probably pick up both the bolt gun and a complete 6.8 spc for the $ your planning to spend. The 6.8 spc is an up and coming cartridge. I don't think will match the short action cartridge performance despite the propaganda but it will be much better than .223. Of course, you will be out quite a bit more once you buy scopes.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> This looks like what I'm looking for as long as a full size high power scope will mount on it. I don't know anything about this Brand though....any info. on this gun??????
> 
> and............I guess I am looking for a "short action length" then because I would prefer a decent size caliber such as the 308


DPMS is one of the best known production AR15 (223) makers. And if I am not mistaken maybe the first to produce the 308 AR10 for the mass market. Any scope can be mounted on one. There is a long rail of picatinny slots to mount scope rings on. A friend of mine has one and shoots hogs with it.....more than one at a time too using the semi auto to its max. Also shoots coyotes at long ranges with it. 308 ammo is plentiful...available in bulk like 223 from places like Cabelas.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

_I have always heard that 7mm-08 is used alot for kids and woman and I want something that has plenty of knockdown and some power just incase shot placement weren't exact and I do understand that ...._

Regarding 7mm-08 for kids and women, that's only because it is a common caliber offered in small guns (remington model 7 for instance) which work well for women and kids. I don't think I would call a 140 grain bullet moving at over 2800 fps a girls or kids' gun. That's 1500 ft pounds at 300 yards on an elk. Kids/womens' gun??????

DON THIN SO.

I looked real hard at the 6.8 upper for my stag, but in the end decided against 115 gr at 2500, or thereabouts.

THE JAMMER


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

No need to get the $ Rem. Look at other AR makers and get one for less monet and put that $ into a scope. IMO the .308 would be the best bet, countless loads for it and it is a .30 cal bullet that can be had in a large number of weights. Plus it is an accurate round.

The 7mm-08 is a great round, I would shoot one in a heart beat.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe that Remington AR's are made by another company, if my memory serves me I believe it is DPMS. .308 or 7mm-08 will kill anything in Texas at ranges most can not not shoot, including me. No need for a long range elk caliber in this part of the country.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Academy had a S/W Ar-15 for $799.00. Best price I have seen in a long time. If you are going to spend tons of money they had a tricked out Sig with a red dot scope for $1800.00. I am no AR expert but I could sure tell that Sig was awesome.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I like mine


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nope!*

I would love to have one of the new Remington AR rifles in .243 or .308, or that new Remington caliber. But...I ain't about to spend $1500 or more on one of 'em. I'll wait...If the price goes down on them, maybe. I could buy two or three really good hunting rifles, with scopes and such, for $1500.00.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*6.8 spc*

This off-season I purchased a RRA 6.8spc upper (16inch chromaly barrel. 1/10 twist) for my AR. According to the data I found on www.68forums.com you can get near 3000fps velocity depending on load and bullet weight. I started with 85gr Barnes TSX ordered online from Silver State Armory and was getting consistent 1.5inch groups at 100yds with the estimated velocity on the box at about 2900fps. I am now handloading the new Barnes ballistic tip 95gr TSX and getting 1inch to 1.5 inch 5 shot groups (no velocity data as I have no chrono but I expect it is somewhere between 2700-2800fps). I have yet to put them to the test on a live target but the results others have posted using similar loads are impressive. Most hog kills are through and through shots and the recovered bullets are retaining about 95% of their weight. The ballistics out to 200 yards are very similar to what I get from my 30-06 shooting 150gr bullets, 1.5-2 inch drop at 200yds. I can't wait to use my AR this hunting season.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fish4it said:


> I believe that Remington AR's are made by another company, if my memory serves me I believe it is DPMS. .308 or 7mm-08 will kill anything in Texas at ranges most can not not shoot, including me. No need for a long range elk caliber in this part of the country.


 I think you are correct. Remington is now under the umbrella of a parent company. I think it's The Freedom Group or something like that. DPMS is under the same umbrella. I believe the "R" rifles are a Camo DPMS with the Remington name on them. I don't mean to say that's a bad thing. Both companys have a long tradition of excellent quality. Don't look past the Rock River Armory for your 308. It's another good one.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

OrangeS30 said:


> Ever think about a 6.8 SPC?


The 6.8 SPC will be my next AR rifle. IMHO that's an awesome little round. :dance:


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> The 6.8 SPC will be my next AR rifle. IMHO that's an awesome little round. :dance:


Same with me. When I build my next AR and it will be a 6.8! Already have the .223 and .308.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just picked this one up for a $1100 out the door on sunday. Its a .308 Dpms with the 18" bull barrel. The scope mount was $50 and i already had the nikon 3x9x50mm from another rifle. I just went and put some rounds through it today to get the scope zeroed. If you do decide to buy this rifle you will not be disapointed. I love it. It barely kicks at all. I named it Burt. I know most people give their guns womens names but its a .308. The .223 is the female version, the .308 is a mans gun.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jbs8307 said:


> I just picked this one up for a $1100 out the door on sunday. Its a .308 Dpms with the 18" bull barrel. The scope mount was $50 and i already had the nikon 3x9x50mm from another rifle. I just went and put some rounds through it today to get the scope zeroed. If you do decide to buy this rifle you will not be disapointed. I love it. It barely kicks at all. I named it Burt. I know most people give their guns womens names but its a .308. The .223 is the female version, the .308 is a mans gun.


Thats what I'm looking for. Where did you purchase this gun at? I definitely want the .308 caliber and this looks like the style of gun I'm looking for. Thanks for posting this.


----------

